# Farbproblem von Illustrator zu Photoshop



## raumbetreter (25. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade total am Verzweifeln: 
Ich hab in Illustrator einen Briefbogen und eine Visitenkarte entworfen - jeweils in einer seperaten Datei. Das Logo und gewisse Designelemente haben natürlich sowohl auf der Visitenkarte als auch auf dem Briefpapier die gleiche Farbe (orange). 

Nun will ich das ganze in Photoshop importieren. Das Problem ist, das beim Import hier schon die Farben einen etwas anderen CYMK Wert haben als in AI!

...und das komischste ist, das die Visitenkarte ein anderes Orange als der Briefbogen hat (im AI sind die beiden Farben ja gleich).

Bitte hilft mir, da das ganze morgen vor 12 Uhr in der Druckerei sein muss!


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (25. März 2004)

*corize my life*

Also,
so seltsam es erscheint, Adobe hat noch nicht mal das Colormanagement seiner eingenen Produkte stadartisiert.

Was also tun?

Erstmal darauf achten, dass die verwendeten Farben in Illustrator gleich in CMYK angelgt und somit eindeutig definiert sind. Orange wäre dann zum Bleistift

C: 0%
M: 30%
C: 95%
K: 0 %

Wenn Du die Sachen dann in Photoshop haben willst, kannst Du das auch über die Zwischenablage machen.  (Strg-A um alles zu markieren, dann wechseln zu Photoshop und mit Strg-V es in eine neue Datei einkopieren.) Das müsste eigentlich fehlerfrei ablaufen.

Und überhaupt:
Warum muss das Ganze überhaupt in Photoshop? Damit gehen Dir doch die Verktorinformationen verloren. Eine Druckerei müsste eingentlich auch das Illustrator-EPS drucken können. Oder gibt es da wieder das klassische Schriftenproblem? Ich meine, dass Du Dein Werk am PC gestaltet hast und die PC-Schriften nicht zum MAC-System der Druckerei passen?
Für diesen Fall gibt es auch eine Lösung: Du wählst in deiner Illustrator-Datei alles aus und gehst auf >Text >In Pfade umwandeln. Und aus die Maus issses mit den störenden Schriften. Das Ganze speicherst Du dann als besagte .EPS-Datei (alte Dateien bloß nicht überschreiben, Du hast die Schriftinfos grad verworfen!). Das dürfte für die Druckerei dann machbar sein.

So. hoffe, das hilft Dir weiter.


----------



## raumbetreter (25. März 2004)

Merci für die Antwort! Ich werds morgen früh gleich ausprobieren. Ich wollte das ganze Ding aus dem Grund im Photoshop, da meine Druckerei entweder vom jpg oder pdf Format druckt. Leider kenn ich mich beim PDF, seinen Tücken und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten noch nicht so gut aus. 
Das Logo ist eh ein Gerendertes Bild. Schade ist es halt nur um den Text :-( Zeitlich kann ich mir aber leider das Ganze bis morgen  nicht aneignen. Vielleicht kennt aber jemand einen Guten link für das 1x1 im PDF Drucker-Sektor?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. März 2004)

Hi,
nur so alls Info:
dieses problem tritt auch beim Transport von freehand in Photoshop auf da sind die ganzen Daten etwas zu dunkel und mann muß sie nachbearbeiten.
Aber wenn du für die Generierung einer PDF, Adobe Distiller  oder PDF Printer nimmst und die Druckvoreinstellung verwendest kann eigentlich nicht wirklich was schief gehen da Adobe eigentlich Einstellungen vorgenommen hatt die für einen Highendausdruck reichen mindestens 300dpi und CMYK). Aber wandle die Schriften trotzdem in Pfade um damit keine Probleme beim Einbinden in die PDF und den rechtlichen Sachen passieren!

Ich hoffe das dir das was gebracht hatt und wünsche eine gerusamme Nacht!


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (26. März 2004)

*Ex it*

Also,
abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht kapier, warum diese Druckerei nur jpg oder PDF verabeiten können soll, rate ich Dir dann noch folgendes:

Exportier Dein Bild doch gleich als .jpg-Datei von Illustrator aus. Farbmodell CMYK, Maximale Qualität, Auflösung 600 dpi, nicht glätten - sonst wird die Schrift unscharf. Normalerweise wird immer gesagt, Bilder sollen nur 300 dpi haben. Wenn Du jedoch Schriftelemente drin hast, ist die höhere Auflösung hilfreich, sie noch gut als Pixelbild umzusetzen - auch wenn die Datenmenge größer wird.


----------



## Lemming (26. März 2004)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass beim Import AI oder FH in PS CMYK die Kanten blitzen, Übergänge zwischen zwei Farben also heller werden (Beispiel: Schwarze Kante an roter Kante gibt beim Übergang nicht dunkelrot sondern ein mittelgrau). Im RGB funktioniert's. Weiss dazu noch jemand Rat?


----------

